# 2006 Biggest Bucks



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Rumor has it that this year will see MANY huge bucks taken!

I figured I'd start up a thread posting pictures of the biggest bucks of 2006 from across the country. I'll post some pictures of emails that have been sent to me over the last few weeks to get started..

This first set was from a monster taken in Ohio in Amish country... it green scored a whopping 295! 

As you can see...for the second year in a row a hunter has killed a 200-class giant on opening day of Ohio's archery season. Jonathon Schmucker of Seaman, Ohio, killed the buck with a crossbow on the evening of September 30.

Once scored, the Adams County monster will easily score over 200" non-typical. It has 33 points, an inside spread of 24 inches and will go down as one the top bucks of 2006!

(One of the current rumors going around the country this year is that a possible 304" non-typical was just killed by a Buckeye bowhunter! It was supposedly measured last month by an Ohio DNR official. It is said that the monster will challenge the famous "Beatty Buck." That incredible 39-pointer was shot in Greene County, Ohio, in the fall of 2000. With a rack score of 304 6/8, the Beatty Buck stands as the world's #1 non-typical whitetail ever killed by a bowhunter.

Has that record just been broken? Is it a different one from the buck pictured below?

[siteimg]5496[/siteimg]

[siteimg]5497[/siteimg]

[siteimg]5498[/siteimg]

Ryan


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Holly @%$#!!!!!
That thing was probably glad to be shot. It woke up every morning with a crimp in his neck from the weight of the horns!

Nice Buck!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here was a pic of a deer that must weigh 300+



Not the biggest rack, but man talk about extra steaks! I wouldn't want to drag this for miles!

[siteimg]5499[/siteimg]

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here is a pic of the Missouri 2005 Leuthauser 34 point Whitetail..

Killed with a muzzleloader on Nov. 14, 2005. It scored 208 gross, 201 net, an official Boone & Crockett. It scored as 34 point. The width is: inside spread 19 1/8, outside spread 27 5/8. It was killed in St. Louis County, Missouri.

Mr. Leuthauser is a serious big buck hunter, as he has four deer ranked in the top 10 in Missouri with black powder.

[siteimg]5503[/siteimg]

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

There is word of a great whitetail buck taken by a 38-year old mother of two in Minnesota this fall. Furthermore, she did it with a bow and arrow. Deb Luzinski of Woodbury shot the 24-point buck on Friday at Bald Eagle-Otter Lakes Regional Park in White Bear Township. The green score on this great buck is 223 4/8 inches P&Y and could rank within the top three for the state, but more importantly it could be the largest taken by a woman for Minnesota.

Luzinski is a landscaper who has been archery hunting for 15 years. She is a member of the Metro Bowhunters Resource Base, which helps control deer populations.

The biggest nontypical whitetail killed by archery measures 223 4/8 inches. The No. 2 archery deer measures 222 5/8 inches. The No. 3 deer measures 217 5/8 inches, so it is possible Luzinski's deer would claim that spot, according to the record book.

"I'm not a trophy hunter, so to speak; I firmly believe in hunting as a part of deer management,'' she said. "My intent that night was to shoot a doe, but this buck was unfathomable."

Hers is not a "Cinderella story,'' she said. The professional landscaper and self-described born-again Christian has been archery hunting for 15 years, killing 64 does and five bucks in that time.

Hunting is "a part of my being,'' she said, "a part of who I am."

She is also a member of the Metro Bowhunters Resource Base, a nonprofit organization that helps urban communities cull problem deer herds. This year, she and her husband, Mark, are coordinating the archery hunt at Bald Eagle-Otter Lakes Regional Park, which lies between Otter Lake and Bald Eagle Lake in White Bear Township.

MBRB hunters, who are required to pass proficiency tests, are participating in four three-day archery hunts on the Otter Lake side of the park this year. It is closed to others during controlled hunts.

One of her jobs was to coordinate the 16 hunters in the park Friday, and after the others had picked their hunting locations and put up their stands, "I picked the last spot next to a cattail swamp that nobody wanted,'' she said. "I hadn't set foot in the spot until Friday."

Luzinski set up her stand at noon, returning to it around 3:50 p.m. About 40 minutes later, she heard "cattails rustling" and spotted a 10-point buck approaching. Wearing a scent-controlling carbon-fiber suit and using a call that simulates the sound of a doe bleating, she lured the 10-pointer to within 50 yards.

Then, the bigger buck made his entrance.

"I heard crashing, and I said, 'Oh, my Lord, what is that?' The other buck was absolutely huge. He had cattails hanging all over his antlers.

"I thought they were going to go at it,'' Luzinski said about watching the two bucks approach each other, "but the 10-pointer just dropped his head and backed up."

When the 10-pointer began "blowing and wheezing,'' Luzinski said, she thought it would scare the bigger deer off. But the 10-pointer walked away, and she was able lure the 24-pointer within 17 yards using her doe-bleating call.

Her aim was true. She and friend Ron Cormier later recovered the buck 65 yards away.

The 24-pointer was 3½ years old and weighed about 190 pounds - a relatively small and young buck, considering his antler size, Luzinski said.

The buck's antlers have been measured using the Boone and Crockett scoring method, which determines a deer's antler size in inches, based on number of points, thickness and width of the antlers, with deductions for imperfections. Luzinski's buck nets a score of 220 inches, which is a "green" score before a mandatory 60-day drying period.

The state's biggest nontypical whitetail killed by archery measures 2234/8, taken by Glen Bullick in 1989. The No. 2 archery deer measures 2225/8 and No. 3 measures 2175/8, so it is possible Luzinski's deer would claim that spot, according to the Minnesota Record Book.

Among combined firearms and archery kills, her buck would rank in the top 40.

Luzinski was swamped with curiosity seekers when she registered the deer at Blue Ribbon Bait in Oakdale. Since then, her cell phone has been ringing nonstop; with the firearms deer season opening Saturday, her buck is the dream deer of any hunter in the state.

"It's just surreal,'' she said.

[siteimg]5504[/siteimg]

[siteimg]5516[/siteimg]


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Potential New MA State Record Bow Buck - Green Scores over 185" as a typical, and over 195" as a non-typical! Either way, the buck would be the best bow buck from that state, in that category. It will be officially scored in late December after the 60 day drying period.

This monster buck was arrowed by Paul Buccacio on October 23rd in Worcester County, Massachusetts. Paul shot the buck from the ground with a recurve!

[siteimg]5505[/siteimg]


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I received an email a few weeks ago with this pair of locked up giants

The title simply said: *Holy Cow!
*

Anyone care to guess how many scorable point there are in this pic? I don't know... but man...

So has anyone heard what the scoop is with these awesome bucks? The email had no other clues or info...

[siteimg]5506[/siteimg]


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Steve Snow shot this buck on October 11 on a farm he bought this year in the Hawkeye State. He had spotted the monster a couple of times in hard antler--couldn't miss that mass and tines! Steve's son, Issac, was running a video camera and caught the action for Kisky Productions, where it will be made into an awesome video. It's estimated this awesome buck will score in the 190s to 200"!

[siteimg]5507[/siteimg]


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Shane Silver's battle cry all summer was, "Kill ******!"

One day, Shane saw a blurry trail-cam picture of the young white buck earlier this summer in Noble Co. IN. He first thought it was an albino (pink eyes and white hooves). Later on in the summer around velvet-shedding time Shane got some blurry video footage of ****** sparring with another young buck. Turns out he was 99% piebald (brown eyes and black hooves).

This was a heck of a trophy and Shane was more than willing to burn his one 06 buck tag on the deer. So he chanted his mantra "Kill ******!" over and over to his friends, and they just laughed and played along. Shane figured ****** was almost as cool as the 206" non-typical monster he'd killed a couple of seasons ago.

[siteimg]5509[/siteimg]


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

B&C has dubbed this buck "Mr. Palmation." Apparently the monster hung hidden in a house way up north for 5 or 6 years until somebody sent the photo to the club and they posted it on their website a few weeks back.

B&C said: We don't often post a photo of a shoulder mount, but this incredible deer is a real jaw-dropper. Edmond Kopp was the lucky hunter who bagged this tremendous buck in either 2000 or 2001 in Alberta. It has not yet been entered with B&C. Hopefully the hunter will understand the importance and history of the records program and give proper credit to this unbelievable buck, which is reported to score near 260.

[siteimg]5510[/siteimg]


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Don Kisky (right in the photo) traveled up to Alberta recently, and as you can see he struck some serious gold. Actually Lee Lakosky (left) scored first, nailing a 172" velvet giant.

On the last evening of the hunt, Don and his cameraman went for a "quickie ambush" near a clover field where they had watched a 150-class 10-pointer walk under the same tree several times that week. They got the wind right, snuck in, hung stands near that tree, climbed up and hunted till the end.

Back to Don's hunt. With 5 minutes of daylight left the cameraman whispered, "Don't move, 2 bucks coming right at us." One of them was 30" bigger than the shooter they'd been watching all week! Don's arrow was on target; the velvet giant ran 200 yards and tipped over dead. The 182" rack was obviously awesome, but Don was most amazed at the Canadian animal's massive body, a good 300 pounds plus, eh.

BTW, that's Realtree's Bill Jordan posing with the happy hunters. Funny how ole Bill always seems to find himself smack in the middle of monster bucks.

[siteimg]5511[/siteimg]


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Arnold Sandoval was lucky enough to draw a Supertag in Nevada, allowing him to hunt any open season for mule deer statewide. He took full advantage of his opportunity, bringing down this giant buck. Reported to have 52 points and a 38-inch spread, this buck is a monster. Some reports are saying this buck may be a "cactus" buck (physically or hormonally castrated). These types of bucks do not shed their antlers in a normal fashion due to abnormal testosterone levels. They are, therefore, ineligible for B&C's Records Program. We'll keep you updated as we learn more. Either way, Congratulations to Mr. Sandoval for taking the buck of a lifetime.

[siteimg]5512[/siteimg]


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Not sure about the story behind this buck.. anyone know? Was taken in Minnesota this year. He was hunting with a recurve bow and cedar shafts during Mn bowseason. This fantastic buck is reported to have 203 total inches of antler, and may make the all-time records book.

[siteimg]5513[/siteimg]


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

This handsome buck has become somewhat of a celebrity around the Meeker, Colorado area this fall. His combination of nice antlers and unique piebald coat make him quite the looker.

Ironically, B&C's Executive Director, George Bettas, saw this buck and also photographed it recently while on business for B&C in Colorado.

[siteimg]5514[/siteimg]


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

This fantastic mule deer came out of Mexico last hunting season. For sheer shock value, this buck would be extremely hard to beat.

[siteimg]5515[/siteimg]


----------



## bigolebuck (Sep 20, 2006)

R y a n said:


> B&C has dubbed this buck "Mr. Palmation." Apparently the monster hung hidden in a house way up north for 5 or 6 years until somebody sent the photo to the club and they posted it on their website a few weeks back.
> 
> B&C said: We don't often post a photo of a shoulder mount, but this incredible deer is a real jaw-dropper. Edmond Kopp was the lucky hunter who bagged this tremendous buck in either 2000 or 2001 in Alberta. It has not yet been entered with B&C. Hopefully the hunter will understand the importance and history of the records program and give proper credit to this unbelievable buck, which is reported to score near 260.
> 
> [siteimg]5510[/siteimg]


This buck was shot up here in Manitoba a few years ago and entered with Boone and Crocket.Story goes that a 15 year old shot the buck but the buck ran onto Kopps property.He would not let the kid keep it but takes the credit himself.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

They look like crosses between moose and elk. I have seen bucks (at a distance only, never shot at one) that looked as if they could be young elk. That odd back growing rack. Though I am looking for a buck that I would say has a perfect rack, uniform growth, but I think I would not pass up anyone of those deer. I know I would not be the only one that would pass up one of those big bucks; they were sent here by god for out door magazines. :beer:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

PORN...........

Pure, unadulterated PORN!!!

I WANT MORE!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Csquared said:


> PORN...........
> 
> Pure, unadulterated PORN!!!
> 
> I WANT MORE!


LOL yep this is pure internet CRACK!

Anyone hear of other big racks?

Ryan


----------



## Steelhead Junky (Sep 10, 2006)

I live in Ohio and I know how the amish hunt. Amish kill anything that moves therefore there is no way that deer was taken by a Amish man in a Amish town. Every Amosh town has at least on deer farm. That old a** buck died and somebuddy gutted it and said they shot it. This is just my thought because I live in Ohio and know how the Amish work.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I have admired this site from a far for quite a while. I saw this picture and figured it would be a good first post. Great site!









Frank Frattalone, who lives on 15 acres in Vadnais Heights, was working on his property on the opening of Minnesota's firearm deer season when he spotted a large buck chasing a doe through his woods. "We have a lot of deer in our area, and I have a special archery permit to hunt," he said. "But with this buck, Saturday was the first time I had ever seen him." Frattalone, 57, climbed into his deer stand that afternoon and ended up bagging the buck with his bow, and it was a dandy. The 22-point, nontypical buck weighed about 215 pounds and scored 205 Boone and Crockett points. It's the second large buck bagged in the north metro this fall. "You hardly ever see these big bucks," Frattalone said of his biggest deer ever. "They're smart."


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

That get the blood pumping! Hopefully see one of those guys relatives this weekend! :beer:


----------

